# Lilac french bulldog help



## Ray88 (Nov 2, 2017)

Hi, was wondering if any of you have any experience with lilac french bulldogs? How can you tell them from a blue? Does the red eye glow only show on lilacs and chocs or can blue dogs get it too? 
Any advice would be much appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Ray88 said:


> Hi, was wondering if any of you have any experience with lilac french bulldogs? How can you tell them from a blue? Does the red eye glow only show on lilacs and chocs or can blue dogs get it too?
> Any advice would be much appreciated. Thanks


Dogs have something called a Tapetum Lucidum which we don't have it helps with better vision in the dark and its also what causes the eyeshine too, and eyeshine can be various colours in dogs. Colour of eyes and pigments can cause different dogs to have different colours of eyeshine, blue eyes do tend to shine a red colour for example, where as brown will show another colour eyeshine. More is explained on the link So it could purely be natural or natural for him and the colour he is.

https://www.canidae.com/blog/2013/03/why-do-my-dogs-eyes-glow-in-dark/

I would say though that there are known genetic and hereditary eye issues in the French bulldog too so ideally parents should be tested prior to being bred from for Hereditary cataracts animals being bred from should have an annual physical eye test and hold a current certificate, better then this though it appears that they have found the gene responsible in French Bulldogs that can test to see if they have the gene and will get it or can pass it on for both Hereditary cataracts and Progressive retinal Atrophy PRA-cord 1) DNA testing for the gene is a lot better still then just eye testing as sometimes conditions may be later onset so its possible to appear clear on the physical eye test at one point and they appear later on sometimes, with DNA you know the exact status and if the dog will develop it or can pass the gene on to any pups they may have. You can read more about French bulldog health problems and tests available on this link

http://www.dogbreedhealth.com/french-bulldog/

Is this a pup that you are intending to purchase or already have? The French Bulldog club of England actually discourage the breeding of so called rare colours like blues and lilacs for various reasons some of which is because of associated health issues, you can read more on these links

http://www.frenchbulldogclubofengland.org.uk/rare-colours.html

http://www.frenchbulldogclubofengla...7418/beware_if_you_see_adverts_like_these.pdf

The website is very useful as regards all aspects of breed specific information for Frenchie owners and prospective owners and its well worth exploring all the information available that it contains.


----------



## SpicyBulldog (Jun 30, 2012)

They look visually different imo, blue is just that bluish gray color, "lilac" has the red hue chocolate blue do gives different coat color as skin pigment.


----------

